# Organ or Meat



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Is green tripe an organ or meat? 
How often do you feed green tripe? Once a week, twice a week?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I consider it meat I guess. 

We feed it about 4x a week along with something else as a meal. I am not sure my dogs could handle a full tripe meal, so they get about 4-5 oz at a time.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed green tripe often, (right now I'm out ) and do not consider it an organ meat, you can feed it as often as you want. I know people who put a little in with every meal they give their dogs.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, thanks guys :smile:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! And here I was thinking it was an every-so-often thing.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

SilverBeat said:


> Wow! And here I was thinking it was an every-so-often thing.


For me, it's an every-so-often-thing. At this point, I still have to psyche myself up in order to open the bag. I nearly loose my shiz every time. 

I've heard many people here say that you get used to the smell eventually or that it just smells like manure. So far, neither has held true for me. ANd if your cows' manure smells like that? Something is severely wrong with your cows.:shocked::biggrin1:

We feed it maybe a few times a month. I usually feed it with something else, and I would also consider it 100% muscle meat, and not organ.


----------



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol....I thought it would be a random, not so often thing as well!!! Guess I will be pulling the next pack out of the freezer tonight!! Good thing the dogs love it!!
At least it will help clear out some freezer space for the next bulk order!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> For me, it's an every-so-often-thing. At this point, I still have to psyche myself up in order to open the bag. I nearly loose my shiz every time.
> 
> I've heard many people here say that you get used to the smell eventually or that it just smells like manure. So far, neither has held true for me. ANd if your cows' manure smells like that? Something is severely wrong with your cows.:shocked::biggrin1:
> 
> We feed it maybe a few times a month. I usually feed it with something else, and I would also consider it 100% muscle meat, and not organ.


Maybe the stuff that I have this time isn't as smelly, but I have gotten more used to the smell. Not that I enjoy it by any means! LOL But I can at least open the bag without wearing a gas mask!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Yup I know how bad it smells already.:yuck: I bought a big tub of it a while back since the price was pretty good. I have already cut it up and put it in the freezer. Just wondering what it would be considered so when I do add it to the boys diet I will know how to distribute it better.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't know what this was, so I looked it up. Basically, stomach and undigested contents.

From wikipedia:
"Unwashed (or "green") tripe includes some of the stomach's last content, giving it an unpleasant odor and causing it to be considered unfit for human consumption"

And I wouldn't feed my dogs chicken that smelled a little off.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

xellil said:


> I didn't know what this was, so I looked it up. Basically, stomach and undigested contents.
> 
> From wikipedia:
> "Unwashed (or "green") tripe includes some of the stomach's last content, giving it an unpleasant odor and causing it to be considered unfit for human consumption"
> ...


Take a look at some of these threads: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/search.php?searchid=52809

Just because it stinks doesn't mean it isn't fit to feed. In fact, for most dogs, the stinkier the better. Also, tripe is MEANT to stink. It comes out that way. It's not like it went bad or something.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Take a look at some of these threads: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/search.php?searchid=52809
> 
> Just because it stinks doesn't mean it isn't fit to feed. In fact, for most dogs, the stinkier the better. Also, tripe is MEANT to stink. It comes out that way. It's not like it went bad or something.


The link doesn't show any results but I"m guessing you just searched 'tripe'?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks - I am more worried about me than him - i guess you get used to it, though, although for some folks here it seems it's not so easy to get used to stuff like tripe.

I am still gagging over the chicken head with all the clotted blood in it.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

I feed tripe at least once a week. I feed about 8-10oz at a time- after a heavy bone meal. I would have to say tripe it the number one favorite meal in our house!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Northwoods10 said:


> The link doesn't show any results but I"m guessing you just searched 'tripe'?


Hmmm... weird... I DID just search for "Tripe" in the tread name. When I click the link, it brings me to a list of all the threads with "Tripe" in the title.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

One question, casue I wouldn't mind the smell much, but, does it linger in your dog's breath? Can't imagine what tripe-breath must be like >_<.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Hmmm... weird... I DID just search for "Tripe" in the tread name. When I click the link, it brings me to a list of all the threads with "Tripe" in the title.


Maybe it's something personalized, I can't get it to show up either. But I did find some tripe threads!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

No tripe breath here after the dogs have eaten it, I've been feeding it for over 2 years now and you do get used to the smell, I even touch it regularly to move it from one dish to the next. Lol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have eaten some pretty stinky cheeses.....and to some, the stinkier the better...NOW THAT'S A STINKY GAS PRODUCER LOL


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

There must be something wrong with me...I got a tub of green tripe from Bravo, and it didn't bother me at all. I just scooped it out with my hands and everything to measure and feed it. :suspicious:


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Eww! I haven't fed tripe yet but it reeks! At least I have them in frozen patties I guess. But I'll have to break them up for the first few times...not looking forward to that.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

magicre said:


> i have eaten some pretty stinky cheeses.....and to some, the stinkier the better...NOW THAT'S A STINKY GAS PRODUCER LOL


I LOOOVE stinky cheeses! My motto when it comes to cheese is "If it smells like old feet, it's good to eat!", though I've eaten some cheeses that smelled more like rotting meat than nasty old feet. Tasted great, though!

When I first fed tripe I almost lost my cookies. I also couldn't get the stank off my hands, so I couldn't put my hands anywhere near my face without gagging. The second time it was still pretty rank. After that, it got much more tolerable and now it doesn't bother me. Besides, the dogs go fricken bonkers for it, so any displeasure I've had to endure was well worth it. It's been a couple of months since the last time they had some, but I've got a 5lb log in the freezer. I'm curious to see if the smell bothers me after a couple of months.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> One question, casue I wouldn't mind the smell much, but, does it linger in your dog's breath? Can't imagine what tripe-breath must be like >_<.


My dog smells a bit after eating tripe, but I'm pretty sure it's because he has a bit of a mustache and beard.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I love stinky cheeses too...But green tripe, nope. The smell actually has gotten "better" for me, I just still hate it. The first time I fed it the smell was all over me. I washed my hands so many times, and to no avail...I eventually just drenched them in hand sanitizer. That helped some, but I still felt like there was "tripe residue" on me. :[


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

Buddy loves tripe....he gets excited even if I walk near where the tripe is stored!!!....GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Besides, the dogs go fricken bonkers for it, so any displeasure I've had to endure was well worth it..


This is how I feel! I think my dogs love tripe as much as I love chocolate. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

besides venison heart...nothing does it for my dogs like tripe....they get it three or four times a week....not too much, tho...because too much makes bubba puke...maybe it's too rich for him....


----------

